# What's your Emblem?



## Micah (Nov 17, 2005)

Mine's a mushroom!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 17, 2005)

a nucelar explosion drawn badly


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 17, 2005)

A bull, duh.


----------



## Justin (Nov 17, 2005)

A bag if bells.


----------



## ƒish (Nov 17, 2005)

i messed up, yet cool looking fish, and my symbol next to it. ^-^


----------



## PrinceBoo (Nov 22, 2005)

Mine is (BIG SURPRISE)    			  ME PrinceBoo! 
:rofl:


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 22, 2005)

my emblem is described by only one word, awesome


----------



## YesManJr's_Cohort (Nov 22, 2005)

Mr.Saturn.


----------



## Linkerator (Nov 22, 2005)

Mine is some weird face with googly-eyes that is drown very badly.    			 There is also a little red N on the bottom right corner.


----------



## Mino (Nov 22, 2005)

A Triforce... it's the first thing I did on MKDS.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 22, 2005)

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> A Triforce... it's the first thing I did on MKDS.


 thats mine >___> but i bet yours is better drawn


----------



## Mino (Nov 22, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just used the Triangle in the game and made three triangles within it.      

It has a black border, but I'm about to change that.


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Nov 23, 2005)

My clan is still coming up with a symbol, so I'm frequently changing mine. MY favorite was one that looked like the "Let It Be" Album Cover (The Beatles)


----------



## MasterDS (Nov 27, 2005)

I use T.T. from Diddy Kong Racing <.<


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 27, 2005)

i usea colorful star with the red n.


----------



## MasterDS (Nov 29, 2005)

I changed it to the Orange Mystery Egg from Banjo-Kazooie.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 29, 2005)

I changed it to a Red Star in teh middle, a red N on the bottom left corner and then a bunch of colors bording around the Star.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Nov 29, 2005)

A ? block.

And OMIGOSH ITSMI THUB PERSONALINFO!!!!!!!!!@!!!Q!@Q!@111@!!!!!!1


----------



## ƒish (Nov 29, 2005)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> A ? block.
> 
> And OMIGOSH ITSMI THUB PERSONALINFO!!!!!!!!!@!!!Q!@Q!@111@!!!!!!1


 personal info!1!1!!1one!!!!shift!1!!!!11!

nice block.


----------



## Mino (Nov 29, 2005)

ZOMG!

Bannage!


----------



## ViRuaL (Nov 30, 2005)

Eh?  ...  Mine sucks...  A purple star that says DSU in the top left


----------



## MasterDS (Dec 3, 2005)

I updated my Emblem agian







Woo


----------



## MarioLuigi7654 (Dec 7, 2005)

Mine is a star with the letters "ML" over it.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 30, 2005)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> A ? block.
> 
> And OMIGOSH ITSMI THUB PERSONALINFO!!!!!!!!!@!!!Q!@Q!@111@!!!!!!1


 H-h-how is drawing that kind of block even possible?!?!? Mines always changing because of my crave of different things but my favorite was a poorly drawn Peant Butter Jelly song Banana (not the Brian suit one).    
^_^


----------



## Copper (Dec 31, 2005)

My emblem is a huge red N with yellow stars around it. The background color is blue.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 31, 2005)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    			 my icon is a good drawn peatnut butter jelly time bannana!


----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    			 Your lucky you can draw good. I changed mine though...again. Mine always changes like I said in my last post, but it's not the bannana any more.     
:'(				  Lucky. Is it exactly like the bannana in the video?


----------



## LIGHTNING (Jan 1, 2006)

Mines a yellow mario with these wierd green thing in the background.


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 1, 2006)

mines a gamecube with a red n in the bottom corner.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 6, 2006)

I finally have the perfect emblem! A Stop Sign  
:rofl:	 .


----------



## Glactor (Jan 6, 2006)

Mines Err from Aqua teen


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

Mine is a blue star with my initials in it (ML) with a little red n in the top-right corner.


----------



## Copper (Jan 7, 2006)

Mine is a Big red N in the center with yellow stars around it. The background of my emblem is blue.


----------



## MarioLuigi7654 (Jan 11, 2006)

Mine is set on "No Emblem."


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 11, 2006)

Mine is a surprised face with "OH NOES!" under it.


----------



## Rob (Jan 11, 2006)

Linux penguin


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2006)

A mario head with an S in it. (Stupidhead is my Ds name so thats why S.)


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 28, 2006)

Yellow Triforce.  YEP! It's generic, but I like it!


----------



## Micah (Jan 28, 2006)

I saw this guy with an awesome skeleton!   
^_^


----------



## Gizmo (Jan 30, 2006)

A bunny rabbit     

At first I drew a santa hat, but the bunny rabbit kicks arse.


----------



## Micah (Jan 30, 2006)

Mine (NOW) is a Mario one I made myself


----------



## Tyler (Jan 30, 2006)

A mutli-colored          with an O for OddCrazyMe


----------



## SpongeBrain (Feb 23, 2006)

Mine is Paul McCartney,

Original:






Closest colors:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 23, 2006)

mine is a super complex...rainbow box/checker board


----------



## Micah (Feb 23, 2006)

I changed mine to a Mario one (different)


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 23, 2006)

I made my own mario one from smb. 3


----------



## link2398 (Feb 24, 2006)

mine is a shield with a S in it. (my DS sn is Shadow, so that is what the s stands for.)


----------



## Deep2 (Mar 1, 2006)

And here's mine.


----------

